# walleyes in wisconsin



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i was wondering if anyone lived in southeastern wisconsin, and if they have gone out fishing lately for walleyes. seeing as down here we don't have any ice, so the rivers are open, and i was just wondering if anyone has had any luck fishing on open rivers.


----------

